# Help



## Just sac (Feb 11, 2021)

So I got a fosgate p3d4 and a skar 800.1 mono how should I wire them up


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Do they have a manual? It’s a good place to start.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Crutchfield is usually pretty helpful and could talk you through it.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Just sac said:


> So I got a fosgate p3d4 and a skar 800.1 mono how should I wire them up


Hmm, not really sure, but I wonder if it is a clue, that you are posting this in the MUSIC Forum...?


----------

